# More Pic's San Luis Pass



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I would have posted these last week but I have DSL and my phone line got knocked down last thrusday and they just fixed it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Boy, It is amazing....*

What a different perspective will do....Seeing it from above....it sure makes that sandbar look fragile......wouldnt take much of a storm to wipe it clean. 2 KEWEL! Thanks.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

WillieP said:


> I would have posted these last week but I have DSL .
> 
> Thats sounds really funny!! You might wanna watch where ya say that! :rotfl:
> 
> great pics though!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Any views of the east side of the pass...


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

San Luis Pass


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Are those houses actually in the bay??? What kind of permit does it take to build there?


----------

